# Vote for Ava...pretty please???



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has just inched into 3rd place in this Modern Dog Magazine contest.

She's got over 7,000 votes now. 


.....of course the top contender has 37,000!!!!!!!! :w00t::w00t:


Will you vote for her again?? 

Star Dog Photo Contest Entry - Ava | Modern Dog magazine


Thanks. mostly I've given up, but the fans on Ava's page are relentless...so maybe I should join with them and start drumming up business again....:blush:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Done! She's absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I vote for Ava every morning. I try to remember to vote again in the evening. She may never top the top dog, but I want her to place.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I voted!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Me too!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just voted and shared again on facebook. Good luck...so that's how she zoomed into 3rd Yay...who knows the others may slow down and you'll catch up.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I have been but thanks for the reminder. done for today


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I voted


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I voted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler and I vote every day, Pat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I vote for Ava every day :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ava's got my vote!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys are the best!!!! :rochard::sLo_grouphug3:


I don't even know why I'm even bothering with this silly contest, there's no way we can win....:blush: .....it's Ava's fans, they all seem to be gung ho.....and sometimes I get caught up with it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

7259!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I vote daily!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I voted!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I just voted again too. Good luck, Ava!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

7271! I vote daily!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Voted... though admit I have forgotten some days...sorry!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Done! Ava is the cutest. wow, there a lot of nice dogs entered.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Voted!! 7301 
Go Ava!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Voted again and bumping up the post so the link is easier to find. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Just voted!! Thanks for reminding all of us!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## samantha45 (Jul 8, 2012)

Voted 7446 shes too cute !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YIKES!! The mouse (Mexican Hairless) is catching up to take over 3rd place!!!!! :w00t::smpullhair:


Star Dog Photo Contest Entry - Ava | Modern Dog magazine


We need more votes!!!! 

...pretty please and thank you...:innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

7477!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

7487! 

As I was voting there must have been several more votes coming in at the same time (it jumped from 7482 to 7487) ... so, that is a good thing!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*iam 7555-Best Wishes. Yogi**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

voted :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I try to vote often!!! Mabey if you could give us a reminder on here that would be awesome!!! I really want Ava to win!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

7810!!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just voted again...the contest goes through the whole month of JULY...so keep on voting for AVA!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

7860.....she is so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

7865 Voted & shared on FB  .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

7948 votes so far


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just voted for you twice Ava!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

8190 :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm still voting daily. I just posted it to my Facebook page, hoping some of my friends will vote for her too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samantha45 (Jul 8, 2012)

8250 will try to vote everyday she sure is cute hope she wins something.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

_Been voting almost every day. She is so cute._


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! Some of my facebook friends are now voting too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Still voting for that little Diva:thumbsup:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

done


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

wow, it let me vote 2 times from 2 different IP 's  9512 votes


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

9792 votes
oh I wish my baby got that much lol


----------

